# Motorbike license



## khbergli (May 24, 2010)

Hi. 

I'm trying to get the motorbike license here in Madrid. 
I have already converted to Spanish driving license a few years ago, so now I'm just trying to add A2.

I have found some school around that initially offer English lessons, but after a while one by one have pulled out saying that the motorbike license theory is no longer offered in English anywhere in Spain. 

I'm willing to go to other areas if they offer the theory test in English, but so far I haven't found anywhere who offer the test other than in class B. 

So, anyone recently taken the class A, A2 theory in English? know of anywhere they do offer this test in English?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

A2 theory is only available in Spanish.

There was a similar thread recently:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/869506-motorcycle-license-spain.html

Even the Spanish find it hard, good luck!


----------



## khbergli (May 24, 2010)

Thanks. 

I did search first, but not see that other thread.


----------

